# tip in app?



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

ok, so I almost never drive for Uber - my last trip was about 6 months ago...today, just for giggles I opened the driver app and before the map came up, there was a screen (I should have screenshotted it...) that said that someone had given me $1.00 tip in the app...it only lasted a few seconds before fading (yes it faded) away...

the last time I drove was before tipping in the app was a thing in my market. is this real? cause I don't see that I got paid, nor do I have any recent deposits into my bank account for $1.00

is this a scam from Uber to try to drum up work from inactive drivers?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

i could see it. Entice inactive drivers with their shiny new tipping feature, try to bring them back. Its no different than giving new drivers more fares to keep them around longer.


----------

